# poppy seed



## berg (Jul 26, 2003)

I ate 1/2 of a poppy seed muffin today and within 5 hours it went through me and I had to go rushing to the bathroom and saw poppy seeds in my very loose stools. I searched poppy seeds and found one posting here. Did anyone else have a reaction to poppy seeds?


----------



## dairyfreein2003 (Aug 29, 2003)

What about the fat content in the muffin? Made with dairy, whole eggs? Sometimes it is hard to know what triggers the symptoms.


----------



## Heather83 (Jul 8, 2003)

Berg---i think that i might be the one that posted about poppy seeds.I ate a poppyseed muffin for breakfast (and this was when i had just had an attack) and within 5-7 hours it went through me as D and i saw the seeds in my D!!!It's a very creepy and weird thing, and i haven't found anything to explain it...i also see popcorn shells and nut shells in my D when i eat those.Although very interesting is that i NEVER see poppyseeds, shells, or nuts in my stool when my stool is solid.Go Figure!!!!


----------



## berg (Jul 26, 2003)

So I'm OK today so it must have been the poppyseeds. Popcorn I have found is very bad for me too but I love it so sometimes if I know I won't be going anywhere I'll still eat it. Even plain corn is now bad for me. Foods I could eat previously now trigger diarrhea as I get older - strange.


----------

